# Henckels at Marshalls



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

FYI, Marshalls has Henckels for about 1/2 off retail. Practical knives too like chef knives, granton slicer, 6" and 7" suntoku, fluting knife, etc.  Yeah I know, not so practical.


----------



## unitik908 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just searching around and i found this.
I got a 7 inch henckel suntoku from marshalls about a year and a half ago, and if i remember correctly it was only like 15-20 dollars.
As I don't have an adequate chefs knife around my house, this has kind of taken it's place, and it has held up beautifully.

At the time i thought knives at Marshalls seemed kinda shady, but believe it, it's quality!

Chase


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i believe marshals buys out stores that are going out of buisness or are dropping product lines. The henkels in particular i think are there because williams sonomas dont carry them any more. I was at a marshals a couple weeks ago and the box set of henkels knives said somthing about them being said for williams sonoma. There are some great deals though, i even found a few wushtof knives there all for real cheap.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Everything is cheap at Marshalls. Clothes are cheap. Knives are cheap. Home furnishings are cheap. Awesome.


----------



## playero (Nov 20, 2016)

yep I have seen globals and boos boards


----------

